# B/W touchdown



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I was with Paco and my daughter. 
1









2









3









4









5


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow! Amazing photos!! I just love your 'eye' and your work. Glad you had some time with your family!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You always have such stunning photos! Glad you got to spend time with Paco and your daughter


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Penny's Mom said:


> Wow! Amazing photos!! I just love your 'eye' and your work. Glad you had some time with your family!





Ninde'Gold said:


> You always have such stunning photos! Glad you got to spend time with Paco and your daughter


Thank You. It was a beautiful weekend.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So glad to hear you had a nice weekend with your daughter and Paco. The black and white pics are stunning. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Spectacular Photos!! Did you do the B&W in the camera, or with the computer?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures!! Looks like an awesome weekend!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love that batch of pictures. Great contrast in your photos. Glad you are getting to spend some time with your daughter and number one son.


----------



## paulvanharte (Mar 31, 2012)

wow, now those are some nice action shots
Paul


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Glad you had good time. Awesome photos!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amazing pictures, love seeing your work. 

Really glad you got to spend time with your daughter and Paco.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

woohooo !!!! brilliant pics Rik and great to hear you got some time with your daughter and Paco, love that 2nd pic it's amazing, I had to look to see if your daughter was in the water with Paco to make that splash


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all  It was a great weekend !




Max's Dad said:


> Spectacular Photos!! Did you do the B&W in the camera, or with the computer?


Photoshop. I always do further adjustments in PS. B/W or color. 



davebeech said:


> woohooo !!!! brilliant pics Rik and great to hear you got some time with your daughter and Paco, love that 2nd pic it's amazing, I had to look to see if your daughter was in the water with Paco to make that splash


Thanks Dave. I was not my daughter but a tennis ball.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I always enjoy your pics...they are beautiful! Glad you got to enjoy both your kids!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome set rik.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fantastic pics, Rik! Happy to see you again! Paco looks GReat!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice, love the black/white, great expressions!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, how stunning! Glad you had a good time!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Those are some great pictures! Paco's a natural. He loves the water & his tennis balls.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Those are some great pictures! Paco's a natural. He loves the water & his tennis balls.


Thank you . At that day we also met a pack of Border Collies.










Beautiful dogs


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

rik said:


> Thank you . At that day we also met a pack of Border Collies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful photo. That's really black and white.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Excellent photo's Rik! 

You can't go wrong with dogs and water!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Beautiful photo. That's really black and white.





Hearts of Gold said:


> Excellent photo's Rik!
> 
> You can't go wrong with dogs and water!


Thank you


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy Mama Sita!!!!!!

Those are amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

mybuddy said:


> Holy Mama Sita!!!!!!
> 
> Those are amazing!!!!!!!!!




Thank you


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Not only are your photos beautiful, but Paco is the coolest water dog!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Love your photos Rik.. You know how to capture the right moments!!...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad you got to spend time with your daughter and Paco. Those photos are stunning.


----------

